
Show HN: Risk-First Software Development – About Complexity Risk - bobm_kite9
https://github.com/risk-first/website/wiki/Complexity-Risk
======
bobm_kite9
Author here, merry Christmas!

This is a post about defining and understanding the concept of "complexity
risk" within software projects.

Hopefully this will be useful and interesting to people here.

Feel free to ask anything and let me know if you think I'm missing anything
fundamental.

Cheers

